# About Face (theshespace)



## wolfsong (Jan 14, 2008)

I made a post about this, but it was deleted (i dont know why, and am quite curious about it - its not in my thread history so i dont think it was moved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





):

*http://theshespace.com/home.html

*Has anyone had any experience with this company? Ive ordered a big selection of pigments, face powders and blushes but they havent arrived yet (shipped within days, but it takes 7+ days to come from USA). I'd like to hear reviews if anyone has purchased from them? 

Very cheap shipping, cheap samples, and a great choice of colours IMO.


----------



## alien21xx (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm curious about this as well. I emailed them before ordering as I'm afraid of long turnaround times to complete orders (I will never order from fyrinnae again! Totally ruined my excitement for the order!)

I checked some and it looks like the owner of About Face was also the owner of the former Twisted Fayte Cosmetics. There's a thread about it here.

I really hope it'll be faster than what the reviewers of Twisted Fayte say because with the exception of Fyrinnae, almost all other mineral make-up stores I've ordered from shipped in a week or less.


----------



## wolfsong (Jan 22, 2008)

Processing time will be a matter of a day or two i think. She shipped my huge order in that time when she was dealing with what was ordered over christmas when theshespace was closed.
Customer service is very important to her, and orders will be with you as fast as Pure Luxes (which is a good thing!)

When i have the time this week (if possible), im going to post up natural lighting swatches (dry and over PL primer) of all of my About Face samples, as well as review some in the reviews section of specktra.
Im going to also do swatches of all of my PL samples (except for non coloured face powders obviously!) probably at some point this week, with shade/brand comparisons and hopefully some Fyrinnae swatches too.

Just a comment about the blushes:
If you order a sample, make sure to change the other sample box because when it goes through to the order page, they are both added (but you only pay for one). She sent these all out to me, so im assuming she does that with everyone.


Edit:
Received a post back as to whether she will have any mattes in her new collection, and new editions to her blushes:

"Thanks so much for the post! I actually do have some pretty vivid new shades coming. I won't be doing a matte collection simply because sometimes the pigments lose their vibrancy when they are layered with certain matte ingredients. However, I do have some very exciting new pearlized/satin finish "rainbow brite' colors coming soon! They are very bold and some of them have a really cool iridescent 'glaze' to them that is FABULOUS when you apply them with a damp brush! Coming sooon!!!!!!
Oh....and I so GLAD to hear that you like the blush! I sell a ton of these but I don't get much feedback, so it is great to hear that you like them! I do have new colors that will be out soon! If you have a specific shade in mind, please feel free to share any "dream colors" with me!
Thank you so much for the post!!!
xo
heather"

She's so lovely


----------



## alien21xx (Jan 23, 2008)

I ordered from her just last night! The quads of pigments she prepared look lovely so I'm getting those! Have you tried out the lip junks? I'm so curious because this will be my first order of mineral lipgloss that isn't the liquid type. I'm excited to get the package already!

Hope you can post those swatches soon as they'll really help with my decision to order from Heather again. Thanks!


----------



## wolfsong (Jan 23, 2008)

Im either going to post them Friday or at the weekend. 
Ive heard good things about the lip junk since they were reformulated (to add a choc mint smell instead of the waxy one they had). Ive heard they are sheer and very moisturizing like a balm - and the clear one is a great non sticky gloss apparently. 
The face powders (the coloured ones at the top of the 'face page') are amazing - i highly recommend getting a few samples if you like that kind of thing, along with the blushes (they go on so smooth).

The shades in the quad loose powders deals are in the regular section, so i would personally get samples before purchasing full size as the swatches are not that true (i blame this on the finish of them - and you cant tell how beautiful they look on skin when they are in their pots).


----------



## deathcabber (Jan 23, 2008)

I bought 28 samples on Monday and they should be here tomorrow!!!! So far the CS has been great. I will try to do some swatches over the weekend if anyone is interested


----------



## alien21xx (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wolfsong* 

 
_The shades in the quad loose powders deals are in the regular section, so i would personally get samples before purchasing full size as the swatches are not that true (i blame this on the finish of them - and you cant tell how beautiful they look on skin when they are in their pots)._

 
I've already made my order for the full-sized pots. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I have no patience for the samples. LOL. I do hope that I'll at least get some of the colors right. I did this too with Lumiere Cosmetics (I ordered the holiday set in full size) and got only 1 bad shadow out of the 3. Generally, I find that dark green mineral shadows look muddy.

The quad I ordered (quad 4) looks like it has some pretty good browns and beiges, and I generally think that those types of neutrals can never go wrong. *cross fingers* I really hope it'll be great!


----------



## wolfsong (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol! I dont have any samples from that quad, but they are so versatile, im sure you'll love them!

If you use them foiled/wet or over a wet primer they are much closer to the swatches, but when dry they are quite a bit different (some are more shimmery, look a bit less/lighter pigmented - probably due to the finish as there is no pigment problem with other methods).

Of all mine ive been playing with none have turned muddy/matte no matter how i apply. They keep their colour and finish - though some apply more pearly when wet. 
The Diamond Dusts are wonderful because they hold the shimmer in place - ive blown hard on a swatch on my arm and it didnt loose sparkles. Im sure they would still be very sparkly (like very fine safe glitter) when foiled for eyeliner.
I cant wait to see her new collection - semi mattes and pearly finishes would be lovely.

Good luck with your order!

Edit: I just realised how obsessed i sound about this company! Im a happy bunny, thats all


----------



## alien21xx (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm curious about the Diamond Dusts too! Once you've tried them on your eyes, can you let me know if you ever experience any sparkle fallout, either when you use it foiled, or use it with a fixative (like those liner fixatives from MAD Minerals or Pure Luxe)? Currently, my only powder liners are from Alima, and though they're good for maybe 3 hours with a fixative, I still find that I get some fallout after that. 

I'm eager to try this one because the price is so much more enticing (Alima's prices aren't bad, but the shipping kills me).

And LOL don't worry about sounding obsessed! I think good mineral make-up at great prices can really do that to a lady.


----------



## deathcabber (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, here is my first order....I have 28 more coming soon b/c I already ordered more!!! These are really nice! Overall, more silky than a lot of Fyrinnae colors but not quite as unique. I really love that you can get so many samples for so little money and this shipping is super cheap. I recommend!





















































EOTD using SheSpace colors













and another kind of sloppy one


----------



## entipy (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alien21xx* 

 
_Have you tried out the lip junks?_

 
I've heard good things about them, but I haven't tried them yet!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deathcabber* 

 
_Ok, here is my first order....I have 28 more coming soon b/c I already ordered more!!! These are really nice! Overall, more silky than a lot of Fyrinnae colors but not quite as unique. I really love that you can get so many samples for so little money and this shipping is super cheap. I recommend!_

 
Wow!! What some gorgeous colors! I've been hearing about these things, but I'm on a buying moratorium right now, so I can't order. Maybe when it's over, I'll get some samples! LOL


----------



## alien21xx (Jan 31, 2008)

I got my About Face order today! The Lip Junks are so hardcore! I love them, especially No Morals, which looks like a sheer colored dupe for the NARS Orgasm lip gloss. So much love for it!

Heather also gave me a sampler of another Lip Junk shade, but the color is not in the website. The smell of that and the No Morals one is different though so I'm guessing this sample must be a new formulation. The color is gorgeous, the gloss isn't sticky and it smells like cocoa. Yummy!

She mixed up my quad order, though. I ordered Quad 4 but got Quad 1 instead. However, the colors are so beautiful that I'm keeping this set and just ordering Quad 4 on top of that!


----------



## wolfsong (Jan 31, 2008)

Ive been having issues with my printer so no swatches for now (its the only place i have to plug in the camera memory thing, or at least the only place i know of - computers and me...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will put them up ASAP, but i can say that all that ive tried on look amazing, and very pigmented with the new Pure Luxe primer (swiped over the primer when its dried = no mess. PL's Darling with TSS Hot Cha Cha is fabulous!) 
About Face should have a primer up on the site soon, and knowing the brand it should be of a better quality and cheaper then PL. She gave out samples with some orders a while ago (consumer testing i guess) and ive heard great things about it.

Heather (TSS) has an LE pigment collection up at the mo, which are more velvety/satin - looks good from the photos online so will be making an order tomorrow! You can see/read suggested looks from this collection on her blog (link on the she space website) along with what i assume was inspiration (catwalk fashion etc) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: The swatches on this thread look lovely - beautiful eyes!


----------



## alien21xx (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm ordering the Velvet Ladies collection too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just tried out Quad 1 today and was like WHOA COLOR! at the quality. It's amazing! The colors are so bright and I feel that they really look as they do in the jar (though maybe a little less sparkly) I will try to post the FOTD soon. I think the quads are a great way to color-coordinate if you're feeling lazy. I plan on getting all of them (soon as I pay off my bills! LOL)

Also, Heather addressed the mix-up of my order so quickly. I mailed her about the error and she graciously said that she will mail me quad 4 and I get to keep quad 1 because of the error. The customer service is amazing! I think I won't be buying other mineral eyeshadows from other companies for a long time until I've had her entire collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To wolfsong: I'm excited about the primer! I hope it'll be out soon and I'll definitely order that too, as PL was still somewhat creasing on me. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## entipy (Feb 2, 2008)

GAH! I'm dying to try some of this stuff, but I haven't even gone to the website yet because I don't want to see something I want. LMAO. My moratorium ends on Feb. 12th, though. Maybe after that. Hehehehehe.

(As if I need new eye shadow. SIGH.)


----------



## wolfsong (Feb 2, 2008)

Is there any way we can make this a sticky thread?


----------



## KiSmEt (Feb 4, 2008)

*I love it!!*


----------



## alien21xx (Feb 4, 2008)

Just wanted to share the one EOTD I had the time to snap a picture of using TSS. This EOTD just uses the Quad 1 colors (Cynical Fairy, Simmer Down Now, Rocked By Love, Patent Leather Baby) on a Pure Luxe Eyeshadow primer base.

I think the powders are extremely pigmented, more so than most other mineral e/s that I have tried (PL, MAD, Fyrinnae, Lumiere). The Pure Luxe primer made them even brighter IMO and very easy to blend. Haven't tried yet with other primers though.


----------



## lethaldesign (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm ordering a bunch of samples now


----------



## KiSmEt (Feb 5, 2008)

*Are you all talking about thier pigments, and QUAD 1 colors?? EOTD??Do you all have a newbie thread?? I'm so confused!!??*


----------



## wolfsong (Feb 5, 2008)

Im not quite sure if this is what you are asking, but heather (theshespace/About Face owner) has a series of limited edition collections for this month until they run out. The collections are Twinkle and Velvet (with another collection being added at the end of the week). 
The collections can be found here:
http://theshespace.com/februarylimitededition.html

As for the 'quads' sets - they're just 4 of the regular line loose pigments (full sized) in a set so that you have eyeshadows that compliment each other and they are cheaper to buy that way. Its a great way of having/trying out a 'complete eye look' with the more neutral colours of hers if you dont want to go down the sample route. You can find these if you scroll down on this page:
Mineral Makeup, cosmetic pigments, home of About Face Cosmetics

HTH


----------



## astronaut (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deathcabber* 

 
_










EOTD using SheSpace colors_

 
What did you use for this?


----------



## alien21xx (Feb 8, 2008)

I just wanted to ask you guys who ordered the sample baggies from Heather, how long you think these last? I'm ordering my first batch of samples as I don't really think I need so much of one pigment color. 

Also, how do you use the pigments if you have them in the bags? Do you transfer them into jars or do you use them in the bags? TIA for all your help!


----------



## wolfsong (Feb 8, 2008)

If you transfer them into jars (fyi: i open them and get all the pigment in one of the bottom corners by tapping/flicking and rolling the bag, then i snip the free corner whilst the bag is still open and tip the pigment out through the hole --> so much less mess! There is a very, very thin coat of pigment on the sides that will be great for swatches so ive stick the corner up again. New printer's coming soon!) they will last longer as you will know how much you are taking out, and you wont waste pigment on the sides of your fingers/brushes etc. 

They range between quite small (about 1/4 of a PL sample), to quite big (1/2 - 3/4 a PL sample) - i dont know if this is due to settling/weight/texture of the pigment? Either way you will get a number of applications out of them before they run out. Then you can either get another sample size or the full jar (full jars are the price of 4 samples, so its economical if you like the colour and use it more than you thought you would).

Personally the baggies piss me off because either i have to shake pigment out, or im too heavy handed. Also from the outside/looking in you dont have a clear idea of both colour and texture - a few of mine looked the same in baggies but different in jars.


----------



## deathcabber (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_What did you use for this?_

 
Im pretty sure it was Scatterbrain, Swim with the Fishes and Make Believe and UD 24/7 Liner in Covet


----------



## alien21xx (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wolfsong* 

 
_Personally the baggies piss me off because either i have to shake pigment out, or im too heavy handed. Also from the outside/looking in you dont have a clear idea of both colour and texture - a few of mine looked the same in baggies but different in jars._

 
I don't like the baggies either. I find it so messy, which was why I hadn't ordered samples before. I got a few samples recently though I hope it'll be just ok and I don't have order new stuff at least for another two weeks.


----------



## entipy (Feb 9, 2008)

I finally went and looked at the site - especially the LE stuff - to get an idea of things I might want to buy next week after my moratorium ends. OMG! What gorgeous colors. LOL. Here's my list (which will have to be pared down big time because I really do NOT want baggies, even though they're almost irresistibly cheap at $.25 each! unheard of):

http://www.theshespace.com/februarylimitededition.html
*Drama Queens*
Picture One: Bella Diablo, Life is Art, Rant for Nothing
Picture Two: Haunted Heart, Hear Them Roar, Tricked Out
Picture Three: Indigo Moon, Mixed Impact, Poetic Mania

Mineral Makeup, cosmetic pigments, home of About Face Cosmetics
Chasing Rainbows, Moonlight Whimsy, Girl Genius, Wilted Roses, Halos and Horns _(what a cool freakin' color)_, Pom Pom Chic, Take the Cake, Elves Rule, Make Believe, Swim with the Fishes _(GASP)_, Acidic Reign _(although this looks a lot like a Fyrinnae color I have)_, Eye of the Storm, Electric Lust, Far Too Fabulous, Voluntary Mayhem, Driven By Instinct, A Bit Naughty, Twisted Psychic, Necessary Morality, Passion Parade, Into the Smoke

*Go Glam or Go Home!!*_HAHA_
Hot Cha Cha, School Girl, Loose Lips, Minimal Damage, Convicted, Crushed Metal, Rock and Roll

*Powdered Diamond Dust*
ALL of them! LMAO
However, I particularly like Zelda's Revenge, Asylum, and Stolen Soul!


----------



## lethaldesign (Feb 11, 2008)

I got just under 40 samples that I ordered last week on Saturday. So far, I'm in loooooove. Seriously. The pigmentation, color payoff, staying power and blendability of these mineral pigments are way above par. I am very impressed. I obviously hadn't had a chance to use all of the shades, but I've tried a couple of the LE ones as well as a couple from the regular line & the quality seems to be consistent throughout. I'll be trying out the rest & definitely placing an order with full-sized products very soon!


----------



## alien21xx (Feb 12, 2008)

I just recently ordered again! I'm so happy with my pigments (just received another batch today, now with the correct Quad 4). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I <3 these pigments so much I've temporarily stopped buying all other make-up brands to make space for this.

For the samples I ordered, I think the sample sizing isn't consistent. I find that some of the samples I got look about as much as sample from Pure Luxe (generous portion) while some are probably only enough for one use. I transferred most of them in the 2g jars I ordered from PL and it resulted in some product wastage (leftover in the baggies etc.) But over all, I am very happy with all of my purchases from TSS.


----------



## wolfsong (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah i find the differences in sample sizes odd too! I wonder if she does this consciously (which pigs she has a lot of, which are more costly to make, which she knows people just buy a sample of etc)?

Has anyone bought the lip junks? What do you think of them - are they moisturising? Good colour pay off (or the clear one - much glitter?)? Are they like a chapstick or are they a thick gloss in a twist up tube (that sounds weird to me)? How long would you say they will last you with regular use?
TIA!


----------



## alien21xx (Feb 13, 2008)

I have two Lip Junks. I bought one in No Morals and Heather gave a sample of Kissed Off (not yet in the color list). They are pretty moisturizing: I don't need to put lip balm under (normally, I have to because my lips tingle/hurt a bit when I smile if I don't use lip balm) and don't cake at all. They're great choices for those days when I'm too lazy to do a full face. They don't give a lot of color though, but the gold shimmers of the one I have is very pretty anf goes well with NARS Orgasm blush. The consistency is weird. It's not something I'd put in a twist-up stick because I find that it's too soft/runny, not as thick as MAC Lip glass or most other lip glosses. You need to use a lip brush if you don't want the stuff coating your lips like a bad lube job.

Used with a lip brush, I think this stuff will last really long. Just the sample that Heather sent me was quite a lot: it's in a pot and as big as a Body Shop lip balm, so I imagine the one in the tube that I have will last really long as well. HTH.


----------



## anneh89 (Mar 3, 2008)

I found the samples were way tinyyyy... but i guess they were really cheap...


----------



## wolfsong (Mar 3, 2008)

Well the point of samples is to _try_ the product out so that you know if you want the full size or not - and hers are cheap for what you get/the quality they are. If they were meant to last longer then a few applications they would be called 'small sized' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My new printer has arrived, so i covered my arm in pigment for swatches... Unfortunately thats where my swatching ends due to the fact im casper, my camera's crap and the pigments didnt show as anything but coloured streaks on my glowing skin (it looks like ive covered a light bulb in flesh, not good!) I couldnt get the finishes to come out whatever i tried 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I may try swatching onto paper and scanning it in, though this will take time as i dont know how to use the scanner...


----------



## alien21xx (Mar 6, 2008)

I ordered something like 60 pigments in the past 3 weeks (about 5 separate orders, I believe), and asked Heather to just ship them all together at once. She shipped out last week, still waiting for them. Once I do get them, I'll make swatches so everyone can go buy her gorgeous limited edition shades.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 6, 2008)

OOOH I can't wait for more swatches.  I just spent $30 on samples.  I'm hoping to not fall in love because I'll go crazy for the full size guys.


----------



## wolfsong (Mar 8, 2008)

Heather of About Face/theshespace fame, is bringing a mixing medium for pigments/eyeshadows etc, and eyebrow mineral powders(?) very soon!

Also the eyeshadow primer should be on the way soon if ive got my thinking cap on correctly


----------



## alien21xx (Mar 15, 2008)

I bought almost all of the About Face February Limited Edition colors. There's about 90 shades that I have in total, filling my make-up box to overflowing.

The quality of this stuff is really amazing. I'm so happy I got most of them. However, there were quite a lot of near-identical shades in my collection. Many of the plum and brown shades were very similar, especially when worn. Probably one would only see the subtle differences if taken with a good camera. But looking at IRL, I see a lot of really similar shades.

What _is_ different is the color intensity and finish: 


The Drama Queen set provides the sharpest, most vivid colors. It's shimmery, but not full-on sparkle like the Twinkle set. 
I didn't like the Twinkle set very much because of too much glitter. 
The Velvet Ladies set is my favorite, especially for the neutral and brown shades that that set has. 
The Many Faces of Eve and the Smoky sets were quite ok. The color is sheer but buildable and the finish isn't chunky like MAC luster shadows but they both have a fine shimmery texture. IMO, the Smokey set looks more pearl than shimmer, but not like the Velvets. 
The Gumdrops are amazing: they're very pigmented and the color depth is lovely. The Lemon Head gumdrop reminds me of MAC Vanilla pigment. 
Overall, I'm very happy that I bought almost all of these. The colors have character and I can try a lot of looks with outrageous colors without breaking the bank (and that's buying them all full-sized even.)

Here's a picture of the whole collection as they sit in my make-up box. There are a few stray Alima stuff in there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Now, I'm having trouble thinking up what colors to use when I put on my face in the morning!


----------



## Lissa (Mar 25, 2008)

My samples arrived today - I was definitely not disappointed, they are absolutely gorgeous and the staying power is way better than other mineral lines I've tried (quite a few...). Some of these colours are stunning


----------



## SmileyfacedPen (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm really hoping to order a bunch of the pigments this week... they all look SO gorgeous. 

I was wondering though, is it possible to press these, the way MAC pigments can be pressed? I know that kind of defeats the purpose, but I'm scared of spilling stuff all over the place, and thought maybe I could press a little of each color.


----------



## wolfsong (Mar 26, 2008)

Yep, i was told by heather that they are perfectly pressable


----------



## Lissa (Apr 9, 2008)

I've just had the email about the new Pigment Bar on the website where you can custom design your own pigments! It looks really neat. Heather is starting with the neutrals - you can pick your base colour out of about 27 colours, then decide if you want to add diamond sparkle, iridescent twinkle or pearl iridescene to it, then you pick the colour of that sparkle/iridescence, so you can choose purple or green sparkle etc. Then just order it. I am going to give it a try tonight! I am waiting for my second order which is in the post but I really want to try these out too


----------



## alien21xx (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_I've just had the email about the new Pigment Bar on the website where you can custom design your own pigments!_

 
I've seen these too! I'm still thinking which matches to get because I like the velvets just plain velvet. In her Color Fest collection, the Velvet Ladies set was my favorite. Need to think about some of the combinations I can do.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 10, 2008)

I order some samples and I must agree with a prior post...a lot of the shades seem to look really close. I ordered about 5 different purples and they looked almost identical minus a bit of sparkles, a bit more bold in another, and the other 3 were just annoying to look so alike.

I do, however, like her stuff so far. I think she has an overwhelming amount of product though. I wish the website were organized better as it's really confusing to new buyers. At least I thought so.


----------



## Lissa (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alien21xx* 

 
_I've seen these too! I'm still thinking which matches to get because I like the velvets just plain velvet. In her Color Fest collection, the Velvet Ladies set was my favorite. Need to think about some of the combinations I can do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too. I went in to order some and thought 'I really can't make up my mind when I have to decide for myself"! So I am thinking about it too


----------



## heartsarebound (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm really excited to try these out! I'll be placing an order this week. & this week until the 20th - there is a 15% discount off all pigments !


----------



## DirtyHarriet (May 6, 2008)

just posted some more swatches in this thread:

http://specktra.net/f217/she-space-a...9/#post1116640


----------



## Brittni (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heartsarebound* 

 
_I'm really excited to try these out! I'll be placing an order this week. & this week until the 20th - there is a 15% discount off all pigments ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
All as in full size I believe.


----------



## Briar (May 27, 2008)

I just got several samples in a few days ago and tried out a couple today.  I didn't get any pics but they went on so smoothly and the color was incredibly rich.   Color me impressed!


----------



## Distinque (May 28, 2008)

i love the she space! the pigments are so pigmented and very bright. I used them to my Mac counter and the girls there absolutely loved them. I gave a couple of samples to my favorite girls there. 

Here's my own personal thoughts on The She Space

Distinque: FOTD's!!! All about She Space


----------



## sofabean (Jun 6, 2008)

i'm still waiting for my sample pigments to come! i ordered on sunday, i think... so like 5 days ago... but they've been remodeling so I'm sure they're backed up on orders.


----------



## msmack (Jul 3, 2008)

I just placed an order for 35 samples and the turn around time is 2 weeks. Oh well, atleast they let you know how long it might be (unlike some mineral companies... grrrr...).


----------



## pinkvanilla (Jul 8, 2008)

I really love this stuff! I've bought heaps of samples and so far they have all been great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CS is fantastic as well. And they don't take long to ship to me in Australia, unlike some MMU I get!


----------



## impassioned (Jul 10, 2008)

I love the shespace pigments. Their samples last me a long time since I play around with colors and don't use a whole lot for one application (and the samples are so cheap at only 50 cents!)
But don't shop at shespace thinking it's a purely mineral makeup company because some of their pigments contain lakes and dyes.


----------



## Briar (Jul 21, 2008)

My most recent order of 24 samples should be arriving any day now.  I also noticed that her blog said her Lip Junk is coming back, yay!!  Can't wait to try that stuff, I hope she was able to keep it as a tube product, pots of lip goop are messy.  

I love her colors and the ability to stay put on my eyes, these are wonderful!


----------



## pinkvanilla (Aug 3, 2008)

The colours in the LE Cinderella range look gorgeous!! Definitely compiling my list and ordering ASAP when they come out


----------



## aboe (Aug 5, 2008)

I bought 25 samples weeks ago and they still not arrive home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does anyone tried the Cinderella collection yet??
It really helps if someone can talk about it...
Thank you so much!!
<3<3<3


----------



## magia (Aug 22, 2008)

I ordered my first ever samples about two weeks ago, I haven't got even shipping mail yet. And I haven't get any answer to my emails. But they are so popular and most people seems to love them, so hopefully they are worth waiting. I'm really excited about Cinderella collection and Go to girls, both seems to have really nice colours.


----------



## CherryLex (Aug 23, 2008)

Heather posts regularly on the SheSpace message board to give shipping time-frame and collection updates. I find that area very helpful. Also, I didn't get an email from her until the day my package was supposed to ship - which was about 1 month from the time I ordered. I know she's done some work to speed that up and is now only 2-3 weeks behind. I believe she's started shipping orders from the beginning of August now.


----------



## shmooby (Sep 7, 2008)

ordered 20 samples yesterday. theres a little note at the top of the pigment page which says shipping time is currently about 3 weeks.. But I wants them now! Lol. I'm sure they'll be worth the wait. the colours all look gorgeous!


----------



## Kragey (Dec 26, 2009)

I bought a decent amount of the Cashmere Stockings powder in level 1 from a seller here, and I'm pretty sure it may be the best $1 I've spent in a long time. I've used it three times so far, always as a finishing powder, and it's just lovely. It isn't transparent, but it's sheer enough that it blends perfectly with my skintone (roughly NW15). It's super-soft and blends very easily. A little goes a long way!

I'll try using iti some more and see how I feel about it in the long run. At some point, I'd like to try out some of her blushes; I only have 2 or 3 blushes that I really use, so I'm trying to find more colors that I actually like.


----------



## SeaHen (Jan 13, 2010)

I really do like TSS, but i can't wait 6 weeks, like i always do, so i had to move on (i'm in the uk)


----------



## Flaminbird (Jan 15, 2010)

I guess you all know by now that she is selling all her pigments and will no longer have "About Face"? Its very sad because I did like alot of her eye pigments and great prices


----------



## SeaHen (Jan 15, 2010)

wHAT? nOOO!!! I must get choir of angels!


----------



## Flaminbird (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes she's discontinuing all the pigments. All her pigments are on sale now for $2.50 while supplies last. I just received a small order I placed before Christmas and may place another for a few e/s that I really like. I know it's really sad and hard to believe there will be no more About Face. Here's the newsletter I got:

*Dear Client,

     I come to you with a rather important, extremely exciting and what might be seen as a somewhat surprising announcement....so pour yourself a cup of something fabulous and get ready.....

For those of you who have been ordering from me for a while now, I think you have had the opportunity to see that many times in the past I have opted to use Mineral makeup as a vehicle for getting a broader message out to you.  For example, Hope Quest, and the quads that I introduced all come with a little card meant to inspire you.  While the colors might have been good, my interest was more about the message; and honestly, the reception that those little notes received has meant more to me than any new collection I could launch. 

    In an economic climate such as ours, most people will do whatever they have to do in order to keep things stable, which means dreams go right out the window in order to secure a constant paycheck.   I believe that a great many of us would sooner put our own dreams on the shelf and be safe instead of taking a big risk and going after what we really want....but I do not believe that our lives should be lived that way.  Going back to the very beginning, ten years ago when I started creating mineral eye shadows, I knew that I wanted my company to be about inspiration and connecting with women.  I wanted to feel as though I was contributing something GOOD to this planet beyond a few pretty colors.  By the grace of God though, my comfortable little company suddenly was thrust into an arena that took away the intimacy I was striving for and in the blink of an eye I was hiring employees, moving into a huge facility and we were shipping out fifty to one hundred orders a day.  MOST people would be doing back flips, but the larger my company got the less personal contact I had with clients which for me equates to less satisfaction.  My challenge has always been that as INSANE as it sounds, I never wanted to be a big fish.  I never wanted to churn out color after color in the hope of making a pile of cash and retiring to some remote island with my hubby and our dog Betsy.  But the larger you get, the more responsibility you have and suddenly you are in a 3000 square foot facility and unable to find the time to even sign your own thank you notes.  One morning you wake up and realize you are miles away from the picture you had in your mind of what your life would look like, and so a decision had to be made.  Do I keep going, keep delivering on hundreds of new colors and sacrifice the original dream, or do I change paths once again and get back to what matters?  For me the answer is simple, I go to what matters. 

     So, all of that being said, it is time for a massive change.  It is time for me to stand on what I truly believe to be true....it is NOT in fact just ABOUT FACE.  IT is about living a life of integrity, lifting up those around you, spreading love and light, and yes; inspiration.  The point is, I have come to a crossroad in my life....I am 40 years old and I keep putting off what is most important to me in order to compete for business and market share.  But when I lay my head down at night six hundred new orders does not fill me up, it leaves me feeling as though I have made a sacrifice that I didn't want to make.  Let's face it, you and I know that there are loads of mineral makeup companies showing up every day....but I never wanted to be a mineral makeup company on that level.  I wanted to be more and it is time to make that change.

It is with unbridled enthusiasm that I announce to you today that I am discontinuing About Face Cosmetics in order to pursue and develop Hope Quest Cosmetics and the message I believe I can bring.  Hope Quest will NOT be replacing About Face but instead will become the division of The She Space Inc. that I always wanted it to be; a tiny little palette of colors with a message designed to be shared!  There will be no more 300 colors and constant new collections that came with About Face; instead I am finally going to get Inspiration Pie off the ground, share my book (some of you will remember back when I started this book), share the journals I have created, and most importantly, share a message of hope and inspiration using Hope Quest as one tiny part of the equation!  


 Ladies, I simply do not have any desire to be a company that doesn't know my clients...or a company that gets comfortable selling you products just to bring in the bucks.  Call me narcissistic, but I believe that this planet could use a little good news right now, I believe we could all benefit from something positive amidst all of the chaos, and as far-fetched as it sounds, I want to be more than a part of it, I want to be at the front of it. 

So, today I am formally announcing that I am going to say good-bye to About Face.  The plan is to completely phase out the entire About Face line which means every single eye color on the website will no longer be available once we sell out.  I have kept all of the FULL SIZE eye color prices at the sale price of $2.50 but instead of going ahead with the plan to introduce new packaging for About Face I will be simply just be discontinuing all of the colors and eliminating the line.  I know that over the years you have come to know me for my colors and the ever-changing collections I create, but it is time for me to step away from the color and place my energy on the HOPE! 

In closing I do want to clarify that The She Space web site will not be going anywhere....the site will simply evolve into the Inspirational site I always wanted it to be, and will include a slightly expanded version of Hope Quest and several other inspirational items .  In the meantime, today begins the phasing out of About Face cosmetics and all of the products that come with it.  I have not made a decision about what I will do with the Cashmere division since I have so many local clients, so bear with me on that.  But ALL eye colors will be discontinued as we sell out of them and once they are gone, that will be the end of About Face Cosmetics.  I can't give you a final date as to how long the colors will be available since this will all depend on how fast they sell out.  The colors have already been marked down to $2.50 except for the Astrology colors which you can order from any other page on the site and get the discounted price.

If you are a local client who has been shopping with us, please know that the store will not be closing, just getting a makeover, so stay tuned for the grand re-opening announcement!

I am incredibly excited to have finally found a way to merge several of my passions into one place without having to sacrifice the integrity of another.  I see amazing things happening this year as far as The She Space is concerned and I hope that you will stay around and become a part of the evolution!!  Thank you for your unbelievable enthusiasm and support of About Face....I look forward to sharing the next phase with you!


 It's the dawn of a new day!!!  I hope that this year you take time to live the type of life you have always wanted for yourself!! 
Best wishes,
Heather
Mineral Makeup, cosmetic pigments, mineral foundation, eye shadow *


----------



## Kragey (Jan 15, 2010)

NOOOO! I depend on Cashmere Stockings! D: Somebody, please, loan me $50! LOL!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jan 18, 2010)

Well, The Shespace is no more. For the most part. I got a general email for those that are registered to the site from Heather letting everyone know that she felt like she had gotten away from the main reason she started the site and that she was discontinuing basically everything and going to focus on inspriational items, messages, forums, etc. She said something about how she'd have a "tiny palette of colors" and she hoped people understood why she was making her decision. She's selling her pigments for $2.50/jar and once it all sells, that's it. I'm curious to see how the site evolves b/c she's not dismantling the site, but revamping in the inspirational style she wanted. Supposedly she's working with people who signed up for her duo of the month club so that they aren't out any money and there are a few people who expressed disappointment b/c she had just announced new packaging and sifter jars. You can read about what she said on the site: www.theshespace.com


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, I have a little story to post here about my recent experience with TSS. Now, in the past, Heather over at TSS has never been anything but gracious and accommodating and has always been super nice. When she announced she was discontinuing her pigments to concentrate on other things, I went and ordered some samples and one full size of some pigments I had been wanting to try and never got around to. I ordered 12 samples and one full size on January 18th. Evidently things have been hectic b/c on February 5, I got an email from her apologizing for the delay on my order (her website now has shipping time at 3 weeks) and she was asking for my patience and she would have it out to me about a week later. Ok, fine, no problem. 

In the meantime, my friend Michelle had also ordered but she ordered before me and got a wrong item in her order. Long story short she sent a couple of emails and never got a reply back so she went to the message board and posted that she had gotten the wrong thing and hadn't heard anything back. Usually Heather is known for her CS and her immediate replies but of course Michelle was a little ticked that after several emails she was getting nowhere. Not long after she posted on the board, she got an email from Heather telling her that she saw the post, deleted it and wanted to fix the problem. Michelle told her what was wrong with the order and Heather asked for her address so she could get the right thing out. That's been since before my order on the 18th and Michelle STILL hasn't gotten the order and she's emailed several times asking about it with no reply.

I finally got my order today and there were 2 things wrong. I had ordered one sample from the Capricorn collection and got the wrong one AND had ordered a full size out of the regular line and only got a sample. I went to look online earlier and saw that the Capricorn line is completely sold out now so I can't get what I originally ordered. I went back to the color I had ordered the full size of to see if it was sold out and there is no indication of it being sold out. I got on the message board and read of at least 2 other people who had posted saying that they had emailed several times about their order with no reply so I emailed Heather but also decided to post my email on the board as well to be sure she saw it since that's 3 people now that I know of that have had issues. Much to my surprise, Heather emailed me right back and apologized for the mess up on my order but was "surprised" at the things I had been hearing about her customer service since she always tries to resolve any issues right away. It sort of seemed like in the email she was upset about hearing this (which is natural) and said something like "in light of what you've heard about me" she wanted to do whatever necessary to fix my wrong order. I replied back and told her that I didn't have a problem with her at all, I was just concerned that since other people were having issues with getting replies, I might not hear back as well and even told her that I would miss her products and had no problem keeping the wrong sample I had gotten since it was a pretty color AND I knew that the collection it came from was sold out. I also told her I understood how crazy things probably were right now with her selling out of all her stuff and I knew it had to be hectic there.  She wrote back a few minutes later and said that she saw my post and deleted it and she was confused as to why I would post right away without even waiting to hear from her and at that point, I think she was pissed off at me but I had already explained WHY I had posted on the board. I even told her it wasn't meant to be mean or spiteful, I just wanted to be sure she saw that my order had been wrong in light of the problems other people were having. I told her again that I appreciated everything she's ever done for me in the past in regards to my orders and that I would miss her pigments. I told her I just wanted the full size pigment that I didn't get and she wrote back and just said, "Please give me your address so I can fix this when I get to work tomorrow" and that was it. No "thanks for business over the past few years" or even any acknowledgement that I had praised her or her products!! 

The thing that really gets me is the fact that she deletes posts at random if they even remotely have a negative connotation to them. If you can't post/ask about things that don't seem right or you have concerns about, how is that good business? I can understand not wanting other people to see something that might be negative but at the same time, people should be able to post about any issues they are having and maybe if she had said, "Since we spoke about this, can I delete your post?" I wouldn't have been so WTF? when I read she deleted it. 

When and IF I get my order from TSS, I will NOT be ordering again. Right now she's still got her colors up and even has "clearance" colors from collections that were discontinued but I'm not going to be looking anymore, much less ordering. I was trying to be sincere and NICE in my emails to her and even apologized at one point if I came off the wrong way or offended her and got no reply to that either. I don't know what happened to her to want to change and do something different (and she has every right to do so) but don't let your CS go to shit just b/c you're not into it anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT*** I also want to add that I think it's a little odd that she decided on her new venture almost right after there were posts here about possible repackaging of colors on her end. Just sayin'.


----------



## Flaminbird (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm Erin's friend Michelle, the one that had the problems with TSS. I had emailed her 4 times about me getting a wrong item back in January from my December order. Since about 2-3 weeks went by and still no reply about my order being wrong I posted about it and it was within minutes I had a PM from Heather on her board saying she saw my post but she didnt tell me she deleted it. She was very much the same to me as she was to Erin....didnt seem to care and it was "give me  your address and I"ll fix it Monday morning". I went back and looked on the board after I read her PM and she'd deleted the post! Like Erin said above I still havent received the correct item and it's been 4 weeks. Before that I had a problem with an order....long before she announced she was closing up shop where I had received only a half filled jar of pigment and I'd paid for a full one. She replied to that email and said she'd send a new jar out right away. One week went by...then two....then 3 so I emailed her again and said I hadnt received the other jar and she apologized saying she thought so and so took care of it.

At this point I feel like canceling my order and I will never order from her again. It seems once she announced she was closing up her CS went out down the toilet. I also feel there's something fishy going on with her closing up. With the way this economy is going who would close down a business that's doing great? She says she has plans to just have a shop with books and inspirational items but would that really do the business that the makeup did? I also know from a friend that where her shop is located is in the "high-society" area....kinda like the Housewives of Orange County he says. She cant be hurting for money at all to do away with a business that's doing great. I for one should know since I've been out of work for 9 months now with no hopes of a job. The last thing I'd do is quit a business  right now unless I was well taken care of. I agree with Erin on the repackaging Maladies that was posted about before


----------



## shatteredshards (Feb 18, 2010)

Good grief, regardless of other concerns/complaints, the fact that her CS has gone to s*** since she announced the closing is just bogus. I thought it was off when I had the problem with my order, and that was back in November, and now it's only gotten worse!

And yes, I find her decision to close when the business is allegedly so sucessful yet concerns of possible repacking were coming out (if I remember correctly, after I started talking about my disappointment here on the forums, Grey of Gothique gave them a less-than-stellar review and noted that they looked like repack to her as well) pretty darn fishy myself.


----------



## Flaminbird (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah something else is going on. And man look out if you say ANYTHING the least bit negative about her CS . She managed to leave one person's disgruntled post up and she lit into her like no one's business. Totally uncalled for and of course she's got the ass kisser club coming to her defense like flies to jam. It makes me want to vomit when I read some of the posts. I guess it's ok to totally ignore your customers that have problems, ship wrong items, take forever to ship etc. And one of the posts she says "dont just think I'm ignoring your emails" and then tells everyone at the end "please call or email me" WTF?? Why email if you dont answer?

She never said thank you to Erin for being a loyal customer in the past nor anyone else its ALL ABOUT HER and what she wants to do. She even closed the store down and wont let customers in now I read because she's too busy with her internet orders and she just doesnt care was the feeling I got. It's like "oh well Im going to do what I want to do". Well I dont think closing up the store will help get her orders straight.


----------



## Flowitu (Feb 18, 2010)

Sad to hear people's unpleasant experiences from her. I, too, one time received 3 samples that are very little. (they were literally gone in 5 uses.)  I wrote a polite email asking and she promised to send me replacements, but never did. I wasn't really concerned anyway and didn't care much. However, the way she does busness is beyond me. After I've read Shatter's thread about them being possible repacker; I backed out of their stuff forever. Now, this. 

 The problem is, she can be so "nice" in replying and then ignore her customers. And she deletes her customer's posts. (Even Aromaleigh one tiem with a troublesome user did not and left the posts the way they are.) One time my post was also deleted, because I actually was defending her. She said that my post would attract a lot tension. never again, haha

 Ladies, if you have a problem with her sending the wrong products, so file a dispute with Paypal. That will set her right, I'm sure.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Feb 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flowitu* 

 
_Sad to hear people's unpleasant experiences from her. I, too, one time received 3 samples that are very little. (they were literally gone in 5 uses.) I wrote a polite email asking and she promised to send me replacements, but never did. I wasn't really concerned anyway and didn't care much. However, the way she does busness is beyond me. After I've read Shatter's thread about them being possible repacker; I backed out of their stuff forever. Now, this. 

The problem is, she can be so "nice" in replying and then ignore her customers. And she deletes her customer's posts. (Even Aromaleigh one tiem with a troublesome user did not and left the posts the way they are.) One time my post was also deleted, because I actually was defending her. She said that my post would attract a lot tension. never again, haha

Ladies, if you have a problem with her sending the wrong products, so file a dispute with Paypal. That will set her right, I'm sure._

 

At this point, I don't care if I get my full size jar or not so the hassle of doing a Paypal dispute just isn't worth it for one jar. The thing that really ticks me off the most is that I was bending over backward trying to be nice to her and explained to her why I posted on the board and not once did she seem like she was trying to see my point of view. Yes, me posting on the board about what I had heard and about my problem was probably seen in a negative light but after the problems all these other people were having, was I just supposed to sit around and HOPE she got my email? No, it doesn't work that way. If it had been the other way around, I would wany my customers to do what they needed to do to get my attention on their problem, especially if I had such a great CS rep. 

The other thing I don't get is that if people are posting on your message board and you've heard that people are emailing and not getting replies back, why don't you check into WHY you aren't getting your customer's emails instead of just saying, "Oh, sorry, I didn't get it." When someone says they sent 4 emails with no reply, that says to me there's some sort of problem on their end and maybe fixing the problem first would be helpful. It's just irrritating.


----------



## downloadstone (Feb 21, 2010)

It's coming onto eight weeks since I placed my first order and it still hasn't arrived yet. I've received my second order, but that was exceedingly late too. I like her colours a lot, and I adore the pigments I've actually received, but her TAT is freaking ridiculous, and trying to get in touch with her is a pain in the ass too. I also don't really like the fact that when I emailed her and asked about the status of my order (after five attempts with no response), she told me they'd been shipped on the 16th of January, and when I finally received the package (almost a month and a half later) the post date was the 3rd of February. So yeah. I think at this point I'm just going to have to ask for a refund for my orders.


----------



## shatteredshards (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *downloadstone* 

 
_...she told me they'd been shipped on the 16th of January, and when I finally received the package (almost a month and a half later) the post date was the 3rd of February._

 
What the heck? So now she's outright lying to customers?

If you paid via credit card, see if you can do a chargeback for product not received - I've contacted my card company before to do that when I hadn't received some shirts 2 months after I placed the order. There is a time limit on how long the option is there, though, so contact them ASAP. If there's any way you can get your money back without asking her to refund it, do it. I wouldn't trust her at this point.


----------



## downloadstone (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't know. I don't think she's outright lying to customers, or at least, I don't want to think she is (maybe her shipping gals told her they'd been sent out or something) but in any case, it's not really acceptable. I sent her an email yesterday asking for a refund, because unfortunately I've paid with non CC paypal, but she has yet to get back to me. It's also been past the 45 days paypal allows disputes to be made. _Grr_. The She Space is the first MMU company I'd ever ordered from and while I do like the colours I've actually received, it's really soured the experience for me.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Feb 22, 2010)

^^^ That's just ridiculous that you've had to deal with that. I really wish I knew what the hell happened to/with this woman b/c she used to be SO up on her CS and her communication was the best I ever experienced with an online store/company. She keeps saying on her message board that she doesn't randomly decide not to answer emails but in the past 2 weeks, more and more people have complained that they aren't getting any replies but then she just says she never got them. After feeling like I was sort of chewed out for not "speaking to her first" before I posted about my problem, I sort of feel like the problem is how are we supposed to "speak to her first" if she won't reply back to the issues people are having? Supposedly she's sending me the full size pigment that is owed to me but who knows how long that'll take! I haven't even gotten any indication that it's been processed or on it's way, yet she told me she'd take care of it Monday morning when she got to work. Yeah. We'll see.

I definitely agree with shatteredshards that you should find a way to get your money back without having to deal with her personally b/c at this point, she might just get pissy like she's done with both me and my friend Michelle. It just boggles my mind who someone can make a decision to go another way with their company and totally let their reputation go down the drain like she's doing.


----------



## downloadstone (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah, I'm really wishing I hadn't waited those two extra weeks, because I've missed the paypal dispute window. And I'm still hoping we can fix this, and I'm doing my best to be nice in my emails to her, but it's immensely frustrating to never get a direct response. I managed to ping her on the forums, and resent my request for a refund AGAIN, but haven't heard back from her.  It's insane that she told you off for not getting in contact with her first, too. You'd think after so many years of brilliant communication that she'd have realised THIS is why people love her company, not for her pigments, but for her C/S. Ah well. I hear Fyrinnae's pretty good?


----------



## shatteredshards (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *downloadstone* 

 
_I hear Fyrinnae's pretty good?_

 
Love Fyrinnae, their colors are just amazing.


----------



## Junkie (Feb 23, 2010)

I've ordered from there before too - and I did it while they were on Christmas holidays. I ordered Jan 3rd I believe - and it took about 5-6 weeks to get to me. They said to wait atleast 10 business days from when I paid for it to be shipped and then another 3 business WEEKS for it to be delivered. I finally got them the 2nd week of Feb (and they were hardly what I was expecting, but hey, you get what you pay for). 

She was somewhat prompt with emails - she got back to me within the first 48 hours. I didn't check the postmark however, so I'm not entirely sure when it was actually shipped out.

I'm certainly not ordering back again though. I wasn't fond of the experience.


And as for the products I ordered - they were last minute clearance pigments that had actually been on sale for super low for a limited time. I ordered after the expiry date for the sale and still got them for the clearance price (despite ordering after the last day stated). I got 4 in all - about $14 US with shipping. So she still let the sale price go through for me even though it was over - that was a nice bonus. I figured she'd send me an email or invoice for the difference.


----------



## tangledrose (Feb 23, 2010)

I know that she's closing down that aspect of her business, but from what I've read around the traps, she's almost determined to burn those bridges behind her. I almost ordered and I'm really glad that I hit the close page button. Shame too because there were a few dozen samples that I would have loved to add to my collection.


----------



## Flaminbird (Feb 23, 2010)

Sorry you had such a bad experience too downloadstone and Junkie. I am surprised she hasnt answered the post you made downloadstone on the forum since she was so quick to cover up her mess when Erin and I did.

Tangledrose it does seem she doesnt give a rat's @ss about who she makes unhappy like you said. She's got to be some spoiled "Housewife of Chicago" with the way she's been acting. There is something else going on though with her because it all just doesnt add up. What I find odd is that just before Christmas she announced she was having a clearance on all the regular jars and was switching to sifter then just 2 weeks later it's "im closing up the business".  I also thought it was kind of dumb to post up clearance stuff here and there and actually makes more work for everyone. So what happens if if people wanted to order they might end up placing 5-10 orders over the span of a month with her releasing long gone collections and LE's about 3-4 a week. I even posted that up saying it would be better if they all went up and of course the @ss kissers coming running her side saying there was nothing wrong with that. I guess they don't mind wasting money on shipping. Anyway I finally got a notice my order was shipped and I'm only glad because I ordered these for my mom as a belated Christmas gift since I wasnt able to get her anything at the time.

UPDATE....I got my order today and it's all wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I ordered 7 pigments, received 6 and two are wrong. I am still missing the item I was never sent from my order in December and there are two things I didnt even order. Uggh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 THis is beyond frustration. I cant believe that STILL I didnt get the pigment I ordered previously!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Feb 23, 2010)

Here's my update:

This past Thursday was when I got my order that was also incorrect and I had the almost email chew out with Heather. She told me to give her my shipping info and she'd "take care of it" when she got to work the next day. I got my full sized pigment that was owed to me today. Rather fast shipping, I'd say given that she can't seem to get other people's orders out for 3 weeks or more, if that. 

On a side note, she also sent a second full sized piggie. Part of my order that had been incorrect was a piggie sample from the Capricorn collection she had. I got the wrong color and when I went to check the site, saw that the Capricorn collection was sold out so to me, that meant that I probably wouldn't be able to get the actual color I ordered since it was sold out. I mentioned this to Heather in my initial email and told her that since I saw that Capricorn was sold out, I was fine with keeping the pigment sample I did get, even though it was the wrong one. What she sent me today was the full size of that same pigment. So tell me this...if the Capricorn collection was indeed sold out, how did she manage to send me a full size of one of the colors? It's nice that she sent it and I'm thinking possibly it's to make up for the fact that my order was wrong but how can you post that a collection is sold out and then turn around and send one of the pigments from that collection to someone?

I really would love to know what's going on with her whole situation but she keeps going further and further down the toilet with her CS and her attitude seems to be getting worse and worse. You don't want people slamming you and your company? Then quit allowing the things that made you so great a business before to fall by the wayside. Simple Business 101.


----------



## Flaminbird (Feb 23, 2010)

OMG Can I scream?? So I post my problem on the board and guess what??? She deletes it and says she doesnt understand the problem which I CLEARLY wrote out. I mean a 3 yr old would understand. I cant post what I wrote becuase she deleted it. SHe pmd me back yet she'd disabled PM's and she tells me to email her but she disabled pms due to email problems?? Its more like she's getting bombarded by disgruntled customers. This is what I wrote to her: 


H_eather I dont know why you are having trouble understanding my post since it contained the pm's that you and I exchanged. I mean truely I am at a loss as why it's confusing to you.

I placed an order on December 21 and had ordered HARMONY OF HEARTS but when my order arrived it was not there but a full size HARMONY IN THE HEAVENS was sent instead. I emailed you FOUR times regarding the mistake over the course of 2 weeks [email protected] and never received a reply so my only way to get you is by posting. You said you'd make sure I was sent the HARMONY OF HEART when you got into the office on Monday. That was 4 weeks ago and I never received the pigment. I thought maybe you'd include it in my next order that I placed on the 26th of Jan so today I was surprised that it wasnt there and I was missing another item.

So again. I ordered Harmony of Hearts in December and received Harmony in the Heavens. You said you'd send me the correct pigment. In my recent order I had asked to change Whirled and Twirled for Wild Child but didnt recieve either or. I ordered 7 pigments and received 6 and did not receive Harmony of Heart as promised.

I dont know why you keep deleting my posts and my friends post about her mixed up orders either. You tell me you're having email address issues so why would I attempt to email you now that you finally acknowledged there is a problem. Why is your problem not fixed or at least someone trying to figure out the problem with the email? I"m not the only one having issues reaching you and not all of us can call your office to reach you either.

My friend who had her order mixed up is pretty upset too at the attitude she seemingly received from you because she posted her issue. She's been a loyal customer to you far longer then I have and she was more or less scolded by you for posting it. She was never thanked for her years of being a customer and just told "i'll take care of it in the morning" and I know that her order still isnt right.

Anyway I dont know what else to say but my post with my problem was pretty clear. If you cant send me at least the Harmony of Heart then please refund me for it and the other pigment I never recieved

Michelle
_

Her reply to my post below:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heather21* 
_I saw your post and deleted it.  I don't know what you meant when you said you can't email me....and I also do not know what exactly is wrong with the order to be able to correct it.  So, I will make it simple, first off, it is very clear on the site that the ONLY pigments that are $2.00 are the clearance colors on the clearance page....if you did not understand that I apologize.  You are correct that I have my private message turned off becasue I do have an email address.  So, to keep things very simple, please EMAIL me what the problem with the order was and I will refund you tonight.  That is about the best I can do since I don't really understand what went wrong.  As far as posting about issues on the message board, I realize that there are mistakes made and respect when clients need to reach me publicly via the board.  But I don't have any emails from you so in order to make sure I can address your problems in a timely manner, you really just need to email me at [email protected] and I can promise you that a refund for any missing colors will be sent immediately as long as I don't get an email from you at three in the morning.  
It sounds like we owe you a refund for two colors....is that correct?  Becasue honestly I am having a lot of trouble understanding the post you had put up.  I am happy to do whatever I can but I need to know what it is I am suppsed to be doing.  Thank you.  I will look forward to your email.
Heather_


----------



## downloadstone (Feb 24, 2010)

Okay, update! Heather finally got back to me and was pretty nice in her reply to my request for a refund. She told me two of my orders had been shipped last week (still well over a month late :/ ) and she apologised for the delay about shipping. She also refunded my first order! Which I'm pretty relieved about. I think posting on the forum definitely helped with regards to her actually replying to me, so people, if you are having problems, try leaving a message on the forums asking her to get back to you.  

The whole situation still kinda sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I honestly _want_ to like her company but all of this running around makes it pretty hard to stick it out.

^... Holy crap. I can't actually believe her response to you. That's freaking nuts- your post is completely _transparent_! It'd be obvious to ANYONE what your issues are, wtf!


----------



## shatteredshards (Feb 24, 2010)

Flaminbird, how can she not understand what you're saying? Not that I want to be rude, but is she drinking on the job or did she just forget how to read English?

I am so glad I only ordered from her the one time. Her stuff is not even that good, and I say that based on the 40-something different colors I had ordered; most of them I ended up giving away.


----------



## Flaminbird (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_Flaminbird, how can she not understand what you're saying? Not that I want to be rude, but is she drinking on the job or did she just forget how to read English?

I am so glad I only ordered from her the one time. Her stuff is not even that good, and I say that based on the 40-something different colors I had ordered; most of them I ended up giving away._

 
I agree!! I mean she's got to be hitting the bottle. Even if you explained it to a 8 yr old they'd understand. I am so upset with her because I really wanted that Harmony of Heart....there's nothing else like it that I've ever see as it has a gold flash to the periwinkle base color. Anyway I tried to PM her back since she pm'd me and it wouldnt go through so I sent the message via the same email that she never replied to in the past. Low and behold there was a reply and this is what she said.....


_Hi michelle
Thank you for the email and for clearing everything up for me.  I think that at this point it would be best for me to refund you for the two problem pigments; so I will take care of it tonight.
I think it best, as I always have to not address issues with other clients since things are very easily taken out of context.  However your friend was sent the correct items and if I need to provide her with a tracking number to prove that then I am more than happy to forward that to her.

Sent from my iPhone_


Then another one came right after

_Oops....I apologize for sending an incomplete email prior to this....I'm typing on a phone and my fingers are clumsy this late.  Anyway....suffice it to say, errors have been made and I do aplogize.  I have always attempted to rectify mistakes that we have made but sometimes things do have a way of slipping through the cracks.  I don't know if you have any other outstanding orders with us, but if you do and you would feel more comfortable cancelling them and having us refund the payment I would completely understnad, so just let me know.  
I should also add that for every post about me not getting an email, the fact of the matter is that the vast majority if them have no trouble.  For as many orders and emails as we get a day, I am very much on top of any issues we have experienced.  While the message board may be a great way to get my attention, I do not discuss client orders there because I can't keep accurate documentation via posts on the board and I am sure you can understand that while I might not always get it right, I do try to keep accurate records of all correspondence.  So, yes, posts will be addressed and deleted if I can establish a direct line of communication with my client.  
Again, I do apologize for the errors and will refund you tonight.  Please let me know if there are any other issues I need to address.
Best wishes
Heather

Sent from my iPhone_


So you see she didnt even want to try and fix what she screwed up. She most likely now 3 months later no longer has the Harmony of Heart I ordered December 21 and wont admit to it. Its easier to just refund.


----------



## downloadstone (Feb 24, 2010)

To be honest, I don't think it's very fair to speculate (especially to imply that  she's drinking on the job) but I definitely do understand your frustrations. Considering how absolutely clear your email was, her response was pretty laughable. I can't help but feel she should take a page from Fyrinnae's book and close up shop for a little while to get back on track with orders and customer service, instead of trying to do everything half-assed.


----------



## Flaminbird (Feb 24, 2010)

downloadstone we were merely joking. It really makes no sense for her to be so confused over and over again. You should look at this

Email problems - SHE SPACE CHATTER

I'm seasentinel that posted to the original person and note that Heather says she doesnt know who I am yet she'd pmd me a week or so before saying she'd get my Harmony of Heart out.


----------



## downloadstone (Feb 24, 2010)

Derp, my bad. My sarcasm radar kind of FAILS HORRIBLY online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And... huh. You know, she kinda did the same thing to me now that I think about it. Last month I was trying to get her to respond to me by asking on the forums and she knew who I was then, and yet, last _week_, she told me she didn't recognise me. W.t.f.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Feb 24, 2010)

Personally I think she didn't quite anticipate the "magnitude" of what she was doing when she made her announcement and didn't do enough planning. I think she is overwhelmed with orders and emails about orders and things are falling through the cracks more than they normally would. I also think she's not quite sure what she has in inventory when it comes to her LE collections that have been going on the Clearance page and that's from reading some of her answering posts to other customers. My thinking is that if you are planning on totally clearing out the whole business and selling ALL of it, you'd do a complete inventory FIRST so that you know exactly what you have in stock. She says she's been thinking about this for awhile now but just from the past few weeks and the fact that she seems to have no idea what she has, it just screams that this was a last minute decision and it was not well thought out or planned at all. Maybe that's just me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The problem is, though, that she seems to not care anymore about what she's doing or helping any of her customers. She claims to be on top of any issues that come up and that she replies to questions and concerns as they arise but if that's the case, then the people in this thread and the countless others out there shouldn't have unanswered emails nor should they have to resort to posting on her board and getting bitched out for doing so. If she were doing what she says she does, then no one would have any reason to compain. True, things do happen and occasionally some things can go wrong but it just seems so fishy to me that all of the issues and complaints started happening AFTER she announced her plans. She mentioned to Michelle in her email back that for every one person who says they can't reach her or have a wrong order, there are countless others who have no problems. Ha. Not lately. From what we've seen, there are at least a few people like us having issues, and that's JUST the people who managed to not have their posts deleted. I am really curious to know just how many posts she HAS deleted over the course of this debacle. For whatever reason, she seems to be in denial over the fact that her CS ship is sinking and seems to want everyone else to believe that it's business as usual when it isn't.


----------



## AngelaMH (Feb 24, 2010)

I've tried contacting her three times now with no luck. The order I got a few days ago was missing correct me if I'm wrong & they sent me tame the monster instead.


----------



## downloadstone (Feb 24, 2010)

_euphrosyne_rose- _You summed up my feelings on the matter brilliantly. I don't think she went in with any ill intentions, it was just horribly unplanned. I fear she's really shot herself in the foot.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *downloadstone* 

 
_euphrosyne_rose- You summed up my feelings on the matter brilliantly. I don't think she went in with any ill intentions, it was just horribly unplanned. I fear she's really shot herself in the foot._

 
Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really don't want to think badly of her either b/c like I said before and even told her in one of my emails, she's never been anything but awesome and accommodating in my dealings with her. I have emailed her several times over the course of the past 2 years of my being a customer and when her Pisces collection came out, I bought the entire collection and after getting it, I had issues getting all of them to apply. I emailed to ask her if there was anything different in the formula of this collection compared to her other pigments and explained the issues I was having. She replied immediately and apologized for the problem I was having, told me that she didn't do anything different with that collection but guessed it was possible I got a bad batch and sent me a complete new set at no charge. Things like that always made me go back to buy more things and that's how I thought CS should be. I used to rave about her to people but after the past week or so, it just totally boggles my mind that she's been the way she's been to people and the CS is totally unlike what I know of her which leads me to believe that I'm correct about the above ^ and that possibly there is something else going on that we have no notion of. Regardless, though, that doesn't excuse the things that have been happening of late nor does it excuse her attitude and I was just dumbfounded by her ice queen approach to my emails and maybe I was expecting too much, but I did feel like I was bending over backwards to assure her I wasn't trying to be spiteful or petty by posting my issue on her board. She totally brushed me off like I was a pest without acknowledging my apology for possibly offending her or the fact that I knew she was probably having a hard time and told her I loved her stuff and would miss her products. That's just not cool. Not one bit.


----------



## AngelaMH (Feb 24, 2010)

My third email went through! My correct me if I'm wrong is suppose to be in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## shatteredshards (Feb 25, 2010)

I cringe at the "I'll refund you for 2 pigments" bit - if it's anything like the "refund" she sent me, it will simply be a PayPal send money for what you paid and so, of course, PayPal will take their fees on it. Unfortunately when she did it for me, it was a backhanded slap, because $1 for samples minus the 30-something cents PayPal took wasn't worth the time it took me to write the polite email I sent her.


----------



## Flaminbird (Feb 26, 2010)

It is just wrong about the refund like you said with the PP fees. I had thought they didnt subtract anything though when it's a refund but I guess they do. She was just being lazy when she refunded me. I think what she should've done was since TWICE she didnt send me what I ordered that if she no longer has that color that she should send a free pigment that is similar. How would she like it I wonder if she ordered something and didnt get it and paid for it? What if she went out to eat, ordered a steak and they brought her a plate of corn?? Then when she noted their mistake they brought about another plate of corn? I doubt she'd like it if they just refunded her the money months later never giving her what she wanted. But in this case it was something unique that you cant get anywhere else so had she wanted some rare antique and was never sent it I doubt she'd take it kindly to a refund with fees taken out.


----------



## shatteredshards (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flaminbird* 

 
_It is just wrong about the refund like you said with the PP fees. I had thought they didnt subtract anything though when it's a refund but I guess they do._

 
If you actually do a refund, there are no fees - PayPal will give you the exact amount the seller refunded. I've been both on the giving and receiving end of refunds before and can confirm that. But she didn't actually do a refund, just sent me money in a new transaction, so PayPal took their cut.


----------



## downloadstone (Mar 1, 2010)

Freaking hell. It's coming onto three weeks since she said my other orders had been shipped (making it two months since my orders were first placed.) This is *ridiculous*. I'm going to wait one more week, and then I'm going to tell her to cancel all of my orders and refund them. I've never encountered such crappy TAT, and getting in touch with her via email is a nightmare. I'm never doing business with this woman again.

ETA:

Received my late January order (no sign of my 11th of January yet, wtf) and got duplicate pigments in differently named jars (Basking in Sunshine and Delicious Adventure.) Just sent a message off to Heather asking to resolve this.

Also, when I contacted her about the status of those orders, she swore up and down that they'd been shipped around the 16th of February (and that she'd entered that in PERSONALLY) but again, I checked the post date on the envelope and it says the_ 25th of February_. 

I'm honestly glad to finally receive my order, even if there's a slight mix-up with the pigments, but Jesus fucking Christ. I'm pretty pissed off about being lied to. The first time it happened, I figured it was just a typo or a mix-up with shipping staff, but the fact that this has happened again? Yeah, not buying it.


----------



## Flowitu (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello She space, welcome aboard to the reapeating syndrome of slowly TAT and bad customer service.  She should know that if she was to sell off all her eye colors, customer would go wild. She got quite a large fan base. Sadly, she was my first mineral company and I've ordered 500 (some repeats) from her. Gladly, I saw to it that I no longer need so many colors. Besides her quality wasn't that great now that I also shop at Fyrinnae, Meow and Aromaleigh. (Dreamworld, etc) Her products have too much titanium dioxide or filler in them.

 The problem is that she's actually "nice" about it. Normally, if you complain sth about a small company, they would shout something in retort, but not her. This is very smart of her though. She tells this little lie and then she spins it.  How she "nicely" tells her customer that she's "sorry and please send her another one" and you name it. Actions speak louder than words, Heather. She becomes an Archetype cosmetics all over again. (Even my first order with Archetype came a little after 30 days. Not to brag about it )

 PS. I think I also have a regular pigment and a LE color from her that's probably the same colors. they look very similar, the shimmer, sheen, probably one is slightly more blue than the other. (it's 'Float on Cloud' from the regular and 'Clean Living' from random acts of colors collection) but I guess it's hard to compare when all those colors are gone. I think it would wise to limit the amount of colors and come out with better quality ones.


----------



## Flaminbird (Mar 2, 2010)

Downloadstone I am sorry about what Heather has done to you. It makes me angry that she still professes that she never has a wrong order or they are few and far between. I would post on the board about it but not in the "Ask Heather" part because she'll delete it faster then someone buying a Ripe Peach Ombre! I am sure that there's got to be countless others getting screwed over but you wont know about it since she deletes any post that puts her gleaming name in a tarnished light! I am sure that even her brown nosers have their orders messed up. Jim Jones has a lot of followers and look where it left them. Heather would make a great policitian....promises that are never kept or just crap coming out of the mouth of "i'll do this...I'll do that" then it never happens.

I too think a lot of her colors that are LE's are repeated later or prior. I notice alot of the colors I got from here look pretty much the same. Ugghh. It's just awful she has gone down the toilet.


----------



## shatteredshards (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flaminbird* 

 
_I too think a lot of her colors that are LE's are repeated later or prior. I notice alot of the colors I got from here look pretty much the same. Ugghh. It's just awful she has gone down the toilet._

 
That would make sense with my Blueberry Crush Haze and Innate Optimist being the same. Her excuse of blaming one of her employees for dumping the wrong color in the bag seemed weird to me.


----------



## Flaminbird (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_That would make sense with my Blueberry Crush Haze and Innate Optimist being the same. Her excuse of blaming one of her employees for dumping the wrong color in the bag seemed weird to me._

 
I agree! I don't blame any of it on employees. When it comes down to it she should be the ultimate one to answer for any problems. And all this crap about "oh I have no email problems you cant possibly me emailing me" then she turns off her PM'ing on her board due to email problems she says. How about its most likely she's flooded with pm's from upset customers or ass kissers and doesnt want to deal with it? I wish there was something we all could do about her but I dont think there is. She turns a deaf ear onto anything but the smoochers.

I just made a post in her thread and I'm sure she'll delete it faster then she lies

http://heather21.websitetoolbox.com/post?id=4608641

Funny she told me there was no email problem and several people here and people that posted they couldnt get through yet FUNNY she says there was a problem


----------



## downloadstone (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, she sent me $2.00 for the duped pigment (which meant that paypal took their $0.37 cut.) I guess that's better than nothing though.

I still don't know whether or not to ask her about the discrepencies with regards to shipping dates. I honestly don't want to upset her, because I can understand how stressful this must be for her, but I don't like feeling like an idiot for taking what she's promised me at face value.


----------



## shatteredshards (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flaminbird* 

 
_I just made a post in her thread and I'm sure she'll delete it faster then she lies

Happy March 1st - SHE SPACE CHATTER

Funny she told me there was no email problem and several people here and people that posted they couldnt get through yet FUNNY she says there was a problem_

 
I don't know about the rest of yas, but I see her playing frickin stupid to the issue and her little brownnosers coming to her defense. What a load of bull****!

 Quote:

  Thank you for stepping up and being a spokesperson for 'all' of the unhappy people out there.  The odd thing is,* to my knowledge*, any problems that we have had are being dealt with by communicating directly with the clients.  I have absolutely no idea what or who you would be talking about when you refer to somebdoy who hasnt gotten an order in months and has had no communication with me or from me.  It would seem to me that something like that going on would warrant a client filing a claim or dispute with pay pal and i would certainly be alerted to it and the client would have either gotten her products or gotten a refund.  But what you are saying doesn't make any sense.  I have read other posts of yours like this, and though I think I am starting to understand your intentions, I am not really sure what prompts this, but let's look at it this way, and be realistic here;  For every hundred orders that go out, even if we are double checking our work, it would stand to reason that mistakes are made, and I don't think I have ever tried to conceal that. Show me a company, regardless of size that runs day after day without an error or two...it doens't happen... But the fact that message boards all over the world are still prompting several dozen new clients a day, as well as those same new clients coming back to order even after a mistake was made, or a wait time was high....well, if we were screwing up that badly, and that often, and my customer service was so lousy, Im pretty sure that not even a $2.00 pigment could bring somebody back if they believe that things were running so poorly. Take your order for example....where we made a mistake...actually two mistakes if I am correct...and it was remedied immediately.....your money was promptly refunded, right?  No run around...no unanswered emails.....so I dont really understand what it is that keeps you coming back and posting like this.   So, while I generally dont like dealing with posts like yours publicly, (because, as  I told you before, I am unable to document communication with a client on a message board like this,) like I said, you have posted like this before, so I can only assume that you want me to respond publicly..... So, if you are going to keep coming back and posting on behalf of all the unhappy people you keep running into, let me give you a piece of advice that might actually serve to help us correct any problems that might be looming out there....have them contact me directly.  I won't discuss orders on the board simply because, #1, this is not the place for it, and #2, I need to be able to keep accurate records of all correspondence and i can not do that on a message board as I have mentioned previously.  
If there is anything else that you would like to try and point out that I am doing wrong, you might want to consider an email becasue quite frankly, I am not going to keep doing this with you here. 
Thanks for your time!
Heather


----------



## Flaminbird (Mar 3, 2010)

She is awful isnt she?? I cant believe she still plays stupid but I guess she isnt playing. LOL! I just posted there again and I'm done after that. I can't believe she would say in that post people to email her and that any customer that had a problem emails her. She says there are no email problems then says there has been one?? WTF? Are these people reading what she says? Its just like a politician. She reeks !

Welp she deleted the entire thread!

http://heather21.websitetoolbox.com/post?id=4612092

"oh how I keep this a happy place....." take the happy pills Heather and ignore the unhappy people


----------



## downloadstone (Mar 3, 2010)

:/ And that response is precisely why I don't feel comfortable trying to contact her through the board.

... okay guys, I'm about to send off a rather long email addressing my problems with her company. Wish me luck.


----------



## Kragey (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *downloadstone* 

 
_:/ And that response is precisely why I don't feel comfortable trying to contact her through the board.

... okay guys, I'm about to send off a rather long email addressing my problems with her company. Wish me luck._

 

Don't feel uncomfortable. She's just a presence on the internet to you, not somebody important in your life, and Hell, she runs a business. Contact her if you're dissatisfied.


----------



## Flaminbird (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_Don't feel uncomfortable. She's just a presence on the internet to you, not somebody important in your life, and Hell, she runs a business. Contact her if you're dissatisfied._

 
Exactly! She's just someone behind a computer screen but is running a business and I use that term loosely and is making a lot of mistakes at the cost of her customers. You have the right to get what you paid for and fair treatment. Stand up for yourself....she needs to know about the problems since she's in such denial about it. Let us know what she says and if you have to post it on the board. You have every right in the world


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *downloadstone* 

 
_:/ And that response is precisely why I don't feel comfortable trying to contact her through the board.

... okay guys, I'm about to send off a rather long email addressing my problems with her company. Wish me luck._

 
Let us know how it goes. I have been having issues logging into her message board but I have a feeling any negative post made will get deleted. She already pretty much said as much in that post she made picking on "the one negative person". It's tough to hear when you've screwed up and the truth hurts, but if the board is truly a place for people to chat and talk about their experiences and love of her products, shouldn't the people who haven't had a positive experience be able to voice their comments as well? It'd be one thing if Michelle was posting "Hey you stupid bitch why did you fuck up my order?" but she didn't do that. She just pointed out that it was about time she admitted the fact that she had email issues. Why she couldn't just have admitted that to begin with instead of being in denial about it is just ridiculous b/c if she had acknowledged that to begin with, me and Michelle and yourself and who knows who else wouldn't be half as pissed off. Don't go telling people "oh there's no way I'm not getting your emails" and then later on make a post saying all email issues are fixed. That's just biting yourself in the ass and to think that no one would notice that little comment is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I don't like the whole approach she has of "yeah, sometimes stuff will fall through the cracks but I don't like it being mentioned so I'm just gonna delete your post b/c I don't want anyone to see it". Just b/c the majority of her clients have had positive experiences doesn't mean that the whole are going to have positive experiences and it's beyond wrong to deny someone who is in the minority on this issue the ability to say what they need to say, especially when she's blocked the ability to PM her personally and she obviously "has email issues". She would rather people email her directly? That's all fine and freakin' dandy when they can actually get through and if they thought she'd actually read it. The only recourse IS to post it on the board.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unfortunately, I believe in the end all our comments and emails and posts will count for nothing b/c if it's not something she wants to hear, she's just going to delete it and all the ass kissers on her board won't know half of what is going on with other people. She's going to probably label the few of us who are unhappy and unsatisfied as a group "ganging up" on her and I'm sure her fan club will run to her emotional rescue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you are able to get through and tell her what you think since so far Michelle has had no luck getting her to even apologize for her crappy CS and I didn't have much luck either. Let us know what she says if you hear back!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Mar 5, 2010)

Since Michelle's last post was deleted for being "negative", I decided to post something as well. I am going to copy and paste here in case it gets deleted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Naturally all of the "Team Heather" supporters are posting and patting her on the back for "doing what she's got to do" and that's just total BS. Here's what I said:

I'm going to probably be one lone voice here but I think calling someone a "troll" when you don't even know exactly what they posted (because it was deleted) is unfair. To me, that's "sinking to their level". To immediately take sides before even knowing what both sides were is pretty awful. No, I'm not the person who posted just FYI. I don't believe it's right to condone "negative" behavior at all but I also believe that if it's ok for people on a public board to rave and write about positive experiences, it's only fair for people who have had the opposite reaction to have their say as well, albeit without any ugly language. 

I too have had very positive experiences concerning this site but I also had a negative experience as well recently and unfortunately didn't feel as if I could share it b/c I knew my post would be deleted. I'm curious to see if this one will be as well. I will speak up and say that I for one don't find it very encouraging to know that anything I say that isn't a rave might be deleted. I spoke with the person who had posted originally and yes, she was venting some frustration on this board but she was also doing it in part b/c she was told that her emails were not getting through and that there were no email problems and then the comment was made that all the "email problems" were fixed. I can imagine I'd be pretty indignant as well. That's just my point of view, though. Like Heather alluded to in her first post in this thread...you can't make everyone happy and naturally I don't expect to make anybody happy with this post but I at least wanted to be able to have my say just like everyone else.

I don't think I was "negative" or ugly or abusive at all. I merely wanted to have my point heard as well since everyone else is allowed to have their opinion. Freedom of speech and all that jazz, ya know?


----------



## Almost black. (Mar 10, 2010)

I received my order today and thank God, I received what I ordered. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But, the thing that bugs me is the fact she lied about my package being sent more than 2 weeks ago. In fact, it was sent a eek ago which is a big difference. I really don't see the point since I will see on the package when it has been shipped so I'm not sure where is she getting with that?

Anyway, this is my 1st and last order.


----------



## shatteredshards (Mar 11, 2010)

Being shipped one or two days later is one thing, but I think any longer than that is completely unacceptable. Of course, if someone asks you if their package has shipped yet, there is *absolutely no reason* why you should be telling them it has when it hasn't. If you aren't capable of keeping track of orders, then make changes to your system.

Ugh, I don't know how people can keep supporting her! Her customer service has obviously completely gone to heck.


----------



## AngelaMH (Mar 13, 2010)

Still haven't received the correct item from my order.


----------



## MementoxMori (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AngelaMH* 

 
_Still haven't received the correct item from my order. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I still havent recieved the three orders I placed at the end of Jan/Beg of Feb.

It SAYS it was shipped yesterday, but lets see if I actually get it since I only got TWO tracking numbers. Maybe she combined the one. Who knows, I know that no matter how good the colors turn out to be that I'll not be ordering from her again.


----------



## downloadstone (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey guys, I got a reply to my email. I'm actually a little surprised  that Heather responded, since I thought she'd either claim she never got  my email, or would just ignore it or something. She was very sweet  about everything in her reply to me, and explained why she kept deleting  posts on the board. She also gave me an explanation about the  inconsistencies in her shipping (mixups with staff) which I was happy to  accept, but after seeing that this is also happening to other people,  not so much. I have one last order waiting to arrive, so once it gets  here, that'll be it for About Face cosmetics for me.


----------



## MementoxMori (Mar 17, 2010)

Do I did recieve two of my packages, but not the third (and biggest) one. If I don't recieve it by the end of the week, I'll be filing a paypal claim with her. Because I made the order not even 24 hours after the first two and it's lost to the winds, it seems.

As for the product itself? I'm VERY disappointed. My BE shadows go on brighter than these. I have to foil the shiz out of them and tack-ify my eyelids to get anything to stick.

Good thing I only paid 2.50 for them.


----------



## downloadstone (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh for heaven's sake. I received my last order but all of my jars were only filled half way. This is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## shatteredshards (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *downloadstone* 

 
_Oh for heaven's sake. I received my last order but all of my jars were only filled half way. This is fucking ridiculous._

 
What the heck?!


----------



## AngelaMH (Mar 21, 2010)

Two of them that I got yesterday were only about half full too.


----------



## Flaminbird (Mar 21, 2010)

Good lord!! Everyone is having such awful issues with her but remember she said I was the only one with any issues. I think it's awful you guys havent received your order and of those that did have half full jars! I had that happen to me before and that was back in November. It took her two months to get me the full jar sent to me!

Also I noticed when pressing her pigments this week that she isnt really giving the amount she says as she's changed jars! I was noticing some would fill the pan with leftovers and others just about filled the pan. I then noticed the jars were different. The new jars are indented on the bottom and scoop shaped inside so you're not getting as much as before. I took a photo to show. I think we're getting about half the amount as before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Notice not only is the one on the right indented and scooped but it's also slightly shorter.


----------



## Flowitu (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flaminbird* 

 
_Good lord!! Everyone is having such awful issues with her but remember she said I was the only one with any issues. I think it's awful you guys havent received your order and of those that did have half full jars! I had that happen to me before and that was back in November. It took her two months to get me the full jar sent to me!

Also I noticed when pressing her pigments this week that she isnt really giving the amount she says as she's changed jars! I was noticing some would fill the pan with leftovers and others just about filled the pan. I then noticed the jars were different. The new jars are indented on the bottom and scoop shaped inside so you're not getting as much as before. I took a photo to show. I think we're getting about half the amount as before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Notice not only is the one on the right indented and scooped but it's also slightly shorter.




_

 
 the She Space's cheap and cheating customers. Fyrinnae's (quality eyeshadow) is 5 gram full jar without sifter (sadly, I don't own a FS, I'm content with Fyrinnae's mini eyeshadow jars) I think now that Fyrinnae's changed their mini size to 1/3 tsp in a 3 gram jar for 2 bucks and before Heather did all her FS jar in 3 gram jar NOT filled to the top for 4 bucks. (Heather upped her regular jar of eyeshadow to 4.50 to 5 gram jar with sifter later)

 She's basically cheating her customers thinking this sale "meant" FS in 5 gram jar with sifter. Tricky business pratice, customers assume and she got off from explaining how this came to be. Her customers find out that in this sal eyeshadows come in a little 3 gram jar not filled to the top. The problem is I don't hear many people complain, probably many of them are fans who just adore Heather and think this is great. it's not.

 I say, buy Fyrinnae's mini jars; they worth much more than heather's sheer filler bombs!


----------



## downloadstone (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flowitu* 

 
_ I say, buy Fyrinnae's mini jars; they worth much more than heather's sheer filler bombs!_

 
Oh, I'm intending to. I received my package from Fyrinnae only ten days after I placed the order, and this when they were saying on their page that TAT was almost a month. _And _I'm an international customer.  There is no excuse for the crap TSS has pulled. I do like Heather's colours, but I'm not using them if these are the hoops we have to jump through to get what we paid for.


----------



## shatteredshards (Mar 21, 2010)

She's using 3 gram dome-bottom jars and claiming it's simply a markdown? Those are the jars that other companies (like Fyrinnae) use for samples!

 Quote:

  So, as we pull out our former limited edition colors and get them all jarred up and ready to go, we will be posting whatever we have left on this page, marking them down to just $2.00 a jar and getting them all set to head to their new home!!!  
*Please note, ONLY the colors listed on this page are $2.00* and there are absolutely NO samples available.  If you order samples of any of these colors we will refund you.  Quantities of these colors are EXTREMELY limited (and when I say limited, I mean we have maybe 20-25 jars of each color and that is it), so grab them while you can.  Once we run out, we will simply pull the colors off the page and any orders placed after that will be refunded.  Sorry for the inconvenience, but with the volume of orders coming in right now and a need for us to clear out our former colors, this is the best we can do.  But hey, $2.00 a jar?????   Not bad huh???


----------



## shatteredshards (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flowitu* 

 
_the She Space's cheap and cheating customers. Fyrinnae's (quality eyeshadow) is 5 gram full jar without sifter (sadly, I don't own a FS, I'm content with Fyrinnae's mini eyeshadow jars) I think now that Fyrinnae's changed their mini size to 1/3 tsp in a 3 gram jar for 2 bucks and before Heather did all her FS jar in 3 gram jar NOT filled to the top for 4 bucks. (Heather upped her regular jar of eyeshadow to 4.50 to 5 gram jar with sifter later)_

 
Someone contacted me claiming that Heather's fullsize has "always been" a 3 gram with sifter. I called BS on that because I know that there have been reviews where there were no sifters, but really, this chick basically said that everyone complaining is a liar or stupid.

She seemed like one of Heather's brownnosers to me, anyhow.


----------



## Almost black. (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_Someone contacted me claiming that *Heather's fullsize has "always been" a 3 gram with sifter*. I called BS on that because I know that there have been reviews where there were no sifters, but really, this chick basically said that everyone complaining is a liar or stupid.

She seemed like one of Heather's brownnosers to me, anyhow._

 
I don't know about the sifter, can't really remember, but I do have a 3g jar from her which is more than a year and a half old so, it could be, yeah. But still, half full jar aren't full sizes, as she claims them to be.


----------



## Flaminbird (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_Someone contacted me claiming that Heather's fullsize has "always been" a 3 gram with sifter. I called BS on that because I know that there have been reviews where there were no sifters, but really, this chick basically said that everyone complaining is a liar or stupid.

She seemed like one of Heather's brownnosers to me, anyhow._

 
Yep one of her brown-noser's lying. Heather NEVER had sifter jars in the time I've been ordering from her since 2008 and I don't think she ever did since around November 2009 she announced all her pigments were on sale for $2.50 to get rid of the old jars as she was going to new jars with sifters after customer requests from accidents happening of them spilling pigments. I'm sure it's somewhere on her site still. She had announced her "Clearance" page awhile back and the fact that she no longer had photos. I did a quick google search of the name of the collection and "the she space" and the first link went right back to her site and all the colors were still there. How could she not even know that she still had the pages on her site with old information and merely didnt have a link is beyond me. I even posted it so she'd pretty much look like an idiot that I'd found them and she never commented. So I went back and googled all her collections I could remember and they were all still there.

Ok edit....I just googled "old jars sifter sale the she space" and sure enough here's her page that shows she never had them.

http://www.theshespace.com/holidaysale.html

I will copy and paste it in case it gets deleted too but I doubt it as she's not very swift

*BIG CHANGE IS IN THE WIND!!!!
After so many of our clients coming to ask and requesting that we please put our pigments in sifter topped jars we have finally decided to take your advice.  The amount of product will be exactly the same, the only difference is that there will be a sifter top on the jar.  Based on your feedback, this new packaging will help prevent jars from spilling and keep your product safe and sound.
So, in an effort to say good-bye to all of our former packaging, we have marked all of our individual pigments down to just $2.50 (this sale is for individual eye colors only...if you are looking to order colors in a quad, duo, etc. please order them individually)
The packaging change will not go into effect until after the new year so this sale will give us a chance to clear out all of our non-sifter jars and get ready to bring in the new packaging.  This sale will end on January 1st when we will go back to our normal $4.50 price point for full size jars.
Please don't forget that we will be on vacation and not processing any orders from December 24th through January 3rd
Ordering:  We have already marked all of the pigments on this page down to the $2.50 price point, so go right ahead and order from this page.  If you wish to order any of the astrology pigments, please order them from this page, or the Pigments for the Eyes page!!!
****savvy shopper club members, you will NOT be getting any further discount on the price of the pigments but your shipping will still be free*****

And oddly a month or less later she announced she was no longer going to sell pigments. My friend Erin and I thought this was all very weird. Announce you're changing jars and all then suddenly you're closing up shop?

Here's someone's blog I just found when I was googling for the above information. She's unhappy with her stuff too along with other people including maybe yourself Shattered as I see "shattered Howlett 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

http://legothique.com/2009/12/03/the...pace-a-review/]


----------



## Flowitu (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_Someone contacted me claiming that Heather's fullsize has "always been" a 3 gram with sifter. I called BS on that because I know that there have been reviews where there were no sifters, but really, this chick basically said that everyone complaining is a liar or stupid.

She seemed like one of Heather's brownnosers to me, anyhow._

 
  Heather made a very big announcement when she said that she needed to clear out her 3 gram jars and bring in the 5 gram jars with sifters. Why? She said that she takes her customers' advices for less spillage so...

 While I'm not sure if she made the price increase before she changed her jars to standard 5 gram with sifter. She did indeed also had a sale of the "remaining" her 3 gram jar of pigments - now we know that it's not exactly true since people have been getting 3 gram jars in this supposedly FS sale. 3 months from which she probably should not have any by now.

Another thing: Heather doesn't list all her ingredients. Well, I've bought some LE collections - though they're obviously loaded with tatanium dioxide or maybe clay, few colors are bright with all that fillers. Maybe she also added FD&C or D&C colors? In her "About" page, she stated "I also do not load my products up with Iron Oxides that leave a subtle smoked effect like some of those other companies do." Yet in her Customer service page, her ingredients list as: Powder Pigments:  Mica, Titanium Dioxide, *Iron Oxides*, Ultra Marines, Chromium Oxide Green, and Ferric Ferrocyanide (FF is generally only used in our brightest blues and purples)  Why would she be doing that? I even emailed a long time ago stating this and nothing was done about it.

 Read this one: she states that she's going to change into 5 gram jars with sifters. Her forum
A big CHANGE IS COMING - SHE SPACE CHATTER So ditto with Flaminbird. In this tought time, if you're doing so well, why are you selling most of your stuff? On top of it, you just announced you're taking your customers' advice in consideration for some big changes. To get rich fast? Maybe or not. However, I'm not Heather, so I don't know what's going on. 

 So whoever did that is just siding with Heather with lack of information.


----------



## shatteredshards (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flaminbird* 

 
_Here's someone's blog I just found when I was googling for the above information. She's unhappy with her stuff too along with other people including maybe yourself Shattered as I see "shattered Howlett 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

The She Space – A Review  Gothique]_

 
*laughs* Yep, that was my comment. Grey wrote her review right after I made my big "Blueberry Crush Haze and Innate Optimist are the same repack" post. Funny enough, that post is where I found someone saying my claim of both colors being the same and repack was BS (it's probably still somewhere in the comments), causing me to swatch them on YouTube.


----------



## downloadstone (Apr 11, 2010)

Huh. Apparently Heather might be doing one last big Limited Edition collection before closing up. Despite saying quite adamantly that she wasn't going to, when people were freaking out at her initial closing down announcement. :/ Can't say I'm particularly surprised at this point.


----------



## AngelaMH (Apr 11, 2010)

There's also going to be a large hope quest launch too. I'm wondering if the same colors are just going to be relaunched as hope quest?


----------

